# Possible fungal infection of cory cat, please help!



## namaste (Apr 15, 2014)

It's been a few days now, one of my spotted cory catfish has developed milky white blotches all over it's body. My guess (after doing some reading) is it's something fungal. If so, how doin treat it? If not, what's wrong with my fish ):

1. Size of tank? 

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0ppm
b. Nitrite? 0ppm
c. Nitrate? 5-10ppm
d. pH, KH and GH? 6.8 pH
e. Test kit? API 

3. Temperature? 75-76F

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FReshwater

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? Around a year

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 6 spotted Cory's, 6 serpae tetras, 3 long fin golden danios, 1 pleco. All were relatively introduced into the tank at the same time, within maybe week or so intervals and have all been in there together for maybe a year now. 

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? Yes for about 2 weeks

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? All live plants, if needed ill list the names
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Florite
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? 1 real rock, one fake hollow log, one Buddha statue

9. a. Filtration? Mainly my plants, I do have a hob filter on the back though
b. Heater? 1 

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? T5 8am-8pm
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? no

11. a. Water change schedule? Honestly, because of my plants, I haven't changed the water in a looooong time. Everything is fine (ammonia nitrate wise), just top off with new water which also replenishes trace elements/ minerals
b. Volume of water changed?
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap water
d. Water conditioner used? yes
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? No

12. Foods? tropical flakes
How often are they fed? Breakfast and dinner

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? Think one if my corys has a fungal infection, just popped up the other day. Milky white patches on its skin, fairly large patches

b. Appearance of poop? normal
c. Appearance of gills?normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? NO
b. What meds were used?


----------

